# OMG! OMG! OMG! = )



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:shock: :shock: :shock: 

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

DH just came home from the grocery store. Brought the food in and put it away.
He said he met up with our nephew in the parking lot. My nephews friend of a friends mother passed away. He went to help them clear her house out..... guess what?

There was FIVE (count em) FIVE big, clear, plastic BINS of yarn that they gave to him to give to me.

Did I say FIVE ? It looks like over 80% of it is FULL SKIENS !!!!!! 

Apparently she was an avid knitter because there was also a knitting caddy that was FULL of knitting needles. I not sure but probably over 30 pairs... I saw some circular ones and some of those giant metal toothpick looking ones that you knitters use for cables I think.

Anywho..... I got STASH..... BIG TIME!!!

I not showing off.... just had to share my joy!!!



:-D  :-D

P.S.

DH was excited too so he took a picture..... the poor fool thinks I will never have to buy yarn again..... silly man.
I've already told him that there is no crochet threads in there so I will have to buy that.... he chuckled and said that was ok. 

Also I wanted to add that the caddy doesn't look like it is full and not many of the needles showed in the picture but there really are a LOT of needles in there. It is VERY heavy.

Anywho.... I do be very happy and the lady's stash did not go to the land fill.

OOOOOOOOOOOOO I got sooooooooooo much to do... gotta find a place to put everything!


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

You're certainly a lucky lady!! Have fun with your new stash!!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Can hardly wait till you show and tell! Nice to have good things come ones way, sure the knitter before you would be very pleased that its found a good home!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

That is a great stash, I'm sure you will have loads of fun going through all of it and deciding what you will make from this wonderful gift. &#128158;


----------



## jeleicht (Jan 6, 2015)

I think that is my dream. Enjoy!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

This will probably be how we will all end our life - leaving behind most of our stash....glad you got the stash - but sorry someone had to pass away to make this possible.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Glad someone who would appreciate and use it got it instead of it being tossed!


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Wait! Did you say your DH did the shopping AND put it all away? That alone would have me saying OMG! :lol: 

Sounds like lots of fun coming your way. Enjoy your new stash!


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Oh, You are one lucky lady! Happy crocheting and knitting!


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

That's just great.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Good for you! I should probably tell my kids in advance where my stash should go so I can be sure it ends up with someone as joyful as you!


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

WooHoo!! Lucky you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

So glad they gound a place for it that will be appreciated. Sometimes those things just get throw out and it's a crying shame.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh my goodness, reading your blog, *I* got excited!!! LOL I share your joy and it makes me happy that the poor late lady had her stash go to such a thankful person as you. Very Nice...


----------



## rittek (Dec 22, 2014)

Have fun with your new goodies!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Glad you got it...that could have easily been thrown away!
Enjoy using it..


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Enjoy! I am sure she is smiling down happy you are excited to have her treasures.


----------



## lovetheocean (May 2, 2014)

Wow!!
Good for you!
&#128517;


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

OMG! OMG! OMG! Enjoy!


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Your joy is coming through loud and clear. And I am very pleased for you.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Be careful doing that happy dance! But do it! You have earned that right! wow!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very good,i am glad the yarn and needles have found a good home,happy knitting.


----------



## HollyA (Apr 11, 2013)

Happy times ahead for you!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

what a lovely ending for that stash.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Wow! Gold!!!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Look at all the pink and blues!!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

DHobbit said:


> :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


A truly wonderful gift. Enjoy!!! 💞


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I can't wait to see your projects that you are going to make.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

How nice for you. Hope you enjoy all your new yarn.


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

Congratulations. That was so nice of him to give you those items. Enjoy.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

The owner of that stash would be so happy to know that you have her needles and yarn.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

wow That is great! So much better that it went to you and not tossed out.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

You lucky girl! Enjoy every bit of it and glad to know you were thought of to receive the ladys yarns. :thumbup:


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow!
How wonderful for you.


----------



## Avekene (Dec 3, 2014)

Lucky You


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

This had made me think about my stash and that I should make an effort to reduce it now while I can. Think I will change from knitting to crochet for awhile as it gobbles up yarn real fast. So every time I am tempted to buy more yarn now I will just be strong and repeat I will not buy more yarn, I will not buy more yarn! Wish me luck.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

This will keep you going for a while ! Lol. Happy knitting. :-D


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Good for you enjoy&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow, lucky you.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

WhooooHoooo! Have fun.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm glad the stash went to someone that appreciates it! I hope you have many happy knitting hours with it.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow, you're so lucky. :thumbup:


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Woo Hoo, lucky you! Have fun!


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

Wow, nice. I need a friend of a friend's mother to ... wait, no! But how nice that the lady's stash is going to a good home. Good thing she didn't leave it to her cat. Hope I'm not being irreverent, but I'll bet she'd be glad there are still avid knitters out there to keep the craft going - and someone who got lucky with her yarn and will respect it.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Very nice. Someone was watching out for you yesterday!!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Lucky girl :thumbup: Have fun


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

That is so nice! Now you can spend your time knitting, or think about what to knit with all that yarn. So, you will Always be busy from now on!! Enjoy!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

LUCKY YOU IT'S LIKE CHRISTMAS ONLY BETTER


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

How wonderful, what a great stash. 
She would be thrilled to know that someone who will appreciate her yarn and needles will make use of it and it didn't just get tossed.

Enjoy sorting through all of your new yarn and happy knitting.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

That is so exciting! What a windfall......enjoy every minute of knitting/crocheting :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow! Good for you! Enjoy.....someone up there is smiling at your joy!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lucky lady! Enjoy... :thumbup:


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

enjoy your new stash


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

Sorting through all this will be like a late christmas.


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

DHobbit said:


> :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## uknurse (Sep 30, 2011)

Happy knitting!


----------



## FarmGal (Apr 17, 2014)

So happy for you! Knit away&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## stitcheswarden10 (Jul 24, 2014)

For all of you who love a huge stash this would be astounding! For you have a great time sorting and planning. A great wind fall.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

DHobbit said:


> :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

May she rest in peace now that her stash has been adopted by a loving lady!


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

So glad it went to a fellow knitter. I don't know what you knit but if you do some for charity you might want to donate in her memory.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Good for you. A windfall for sure.


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

That is great !!!


----------



## PugMom (Jan 11, 2013)

Fantastic,so very excited for you!


----------



## wiremaster (Nov 15, 2014)

what a windfall!! How cool is that?


----------



## wiremaster (Nov 15, 2014)

what a windfall!! How cool is that?


----------



## jennettegreed (May 5, 2013)

Be sure to show us what you make with you windfall.


----------



## Bride in '59 (Aug 22, 2012)

That is my kind of inheritance. I have received yarn, needles, old pattern books, button boxes, and a treadle sewing machine------I had to sort through them, but many treasures were found. I have had friends who received much money, and it is gone. I am still using alot of mine.
Enjoy yours !!!


----------



## MonnieMc (Jul 12, 2014)

I can feel your joy!!! I had a big smile on my face when I read about your yarn windfall! So happy for you...sounds like it couldn't have gone to a better person!!!


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

What a great guy! He must have been smiling to himself all the way home thinking of how happy you would be. Give him a huge hug!


----------



## grest (Oct 27, 2014)

wonderful bonus!!!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

WOW! Lucky you. Can't wait to see your creations.

I hope when it's my turn to leave this planet my SO and/or kids will pass my stash onto someone who will be able to use it. 

Congratulations on your windfall. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

This has happened to me 2 times. The last being a sock yarn stash. I am overjoyed for you...but be careful, it can soon take over a whole room like mine does. Sadly, when I need a particular yarn to knit a gift...In all my stash...there isn't any...so I must buy even more...LOL


----------



## creativeBella (Nov 16, 2014)

Wow! Good for you. 
I think you should say a prayer for the old lady.......


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

It certainly was your lucky day.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Happy dance!!!!


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

How lovely and really exciting to go through it all and sort it out ! I am sure the lady would have been really pleased that it went to someone who really appreciated it too !


DHobbit said:


> :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

That is like winning the lottery! I'm so excited for you. I bet she would be just so happy to know her stash went to so done who values it!


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

user119968 said:


> Can hardly wait till you show and tell! Nice to have good things come ones way, sure the knitter before you would be very pleased that its found a good home!


Not a knitting comment, but a comment on your KP name. You're only the second person I've seen who kept their initial sign-on as their name!


----------



## andietom (Apr 19, 2011)

What fun! Lucky you&#128522;


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Soooooo pleased for you! .... And the "Lady" woulds have been so pleased her stash arrived into welcome hands! And will be put to good use! Looking forward to seeing the end products! "Happy- knitting" &#128522;&#127801;


----------



## Antiquelover (Jul 20, 2014)

Wow! What a wonderful gift! I am sure a lot of people would have thrown this away or given it to GoodWill.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

So nice of your hubby to help the family and lucky you that he thought of you when finding the yarn, and brought home to you. Enjoy !


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Lucky you


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

that sure was nice of them to give it to you,and in bins too,enjoy your new stash


----------



## subtlewitch (Sep 30, 2012)

Very cool! Enjoy the bounty!


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Yay! You have so much fun ahead. First sorting and storing, then planning and knitting. Lucky you. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Who's a lucky lady then ? It's great that someone's stash has gone to someone who really treasures it. Have joy and fun with it.


----------



## Pickleft (Jan 15, 2014)

Lucky you! Have fun!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

what a really,really nice hubby. good knitting to you!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

That is fantastic. So glad they thought of you.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Great surprise. I can see that most, if not all of those full skeins have their original labels. So much easier for you to match dye lots. No place to store the bins? Stack them up in a corner and throw some large piece of fabric over the stack. Then, get going on turning that stash into lovely items.


----------



## ParkAvenue (Feb 3, 2011)

That's quite a score! You have a great nephew!


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Woooohoooo! Did you say hubby not only went to the store, but put it away? Don't let that one get away!

Congrats on the yarn, I agree. OMG. OMG. OMG!

Fiona. &#128539;&#128539;&#128539;


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Persian Cat said:


> How lovely and really exciting to go through it all and sort it out ! I am sure the lady would have been really pleased that it went to someone who really appreciated it too !


Enjoy using your windfall!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

WHOO HOO good for you!


----------



## MAGSBISH (Jul 1, 2012)

Lucky you I am sure you will have fun deciding what to make! Hope you ley us all see pictures it will keep you busy for along while hopefully !


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

Knit away! Looks like you will be knitting for quite a while.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Good for YOU. Hope you use some of it for the homeless or elderly. Just a thought. Or making stocking caps for grade school children who don't have any. Or Wounded Warriors. At any rate, you are going to have lots of fun.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

What fun. And the deceased knitter is probably thrilled that it went to someone who appreciates it.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow, talk about being in the right place at the right time. Lucky you that your hubby brought everything home to you and didn't just roll his eyes and think, just what we need, more yarn!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

You scored!!! Enjoy sorting through it and deciding what to knit first!!


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

That's exciting! Enjoy!


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

Congrautlations! What a great hubby!!! I would be afraid mine would tell them "Thank you, but NO THANK YOU" as he thinks I have more than I will ever use now. We just bought a bigger home so I could have a room dedicated to my sewing and knitting supplies so I know how a stash can grow! 

I keep telling everyone that I will live long enough to use it all up so not to worry who will be left to dispose of it all! LOL Maybe if I could stop collecting that next new pattern and yarn needed for it I will! 

Enjoy!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Your DH is a love for bringing it all home and being excited for you


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

How wonderful!! I'm sure that the lovely lady who is deceased would be pleased that her yarn stash and her needles went to someone who truly appreciates these treasures! Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

That's wonderful. Enjoy! Realize of course you will still have to buy more :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

What a nice surprise!!! Forget about housework and have fun!!!


----------



## Kathi11 (Oct 27, 2011)

Holy Moly, I hope you are young because you've got a whole lot of knitting ahead of you!


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

So exciting! Keep us posted with what you find.....


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Great stash ! Lucky you ! &#128077;


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Somehow I don't think you are going to share with all us KP members eh! lol - fantastic


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow! How fun! I too am impressed with the shopping and putting it away.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

LUCKY LADY!!


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

Woo hoo! Oh happy day!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

I pray that one day my family will place my valuable stash into the hands of someone as appreciative as you.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

You got lucky!!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

You must have thought you died and went to yarn heaven. I am happy for you.


----------



## azknittingchick (Feb 4, 2012)

How wonderful...enjoy using al of it!


----------



## clippedwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Lucky, fortunate, blessed lady.


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Wow Wee! Your husband's good deed was handsomely repaid.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh my goodness aren't you the lucky lady. DH was in the right place at the right time and new you'd be so excited to get the yarn and needles.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

That's wonderful!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Right place, right time! So glad your hubby "rescued" for you! Enjoy.


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

AWESOME! Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!!!!


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

What a great gift! Please show us your gorgeous things as you make them! Happy for you!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

very nice.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

bettyirene said:


> This will probably be how we will all end our life - leaving behind most of our stash....glad you got the stash - but sorry someone had to pass away to make this possible.


Touché


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Lucky lucky you. What fun you will have sorting it out.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Lucky, lucky, lucky you! I would have been jumping up and down for joy. Just think how many wonderful hours of knitting you will have from all that yarn. It is good that they didn't just dispose of the yarn and thought of you. I think I would send a little thank you card through your nephew to the person who sent the yarn your way. Happy knitting.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Fantastic! Are you going to tell your husband that you do not buy yarn because you need to. It's because you can NOT resist buying yarn! Happy knitting and crocheting! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow. Nice!!!!


----------



## dogLVR (Oct 16, 2013)

FANTASTIC! Like winning the lottery :thumbup:


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Lucky you! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Congratulations. Hope you enjoy all your new yarn!


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

jvallas said:


> Good for you! I should probably tell my kids in advance where my stash should go so I can be sure it ends up with someone as joyful as you!


I have told my DH and children who is to get my stash KM's, material, etc. I have a LOT. maybe I should put it in my will to be sure? :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Only 5 tubs? Wow, she must have knit up quite a few things in her time to dwindle it down to five tubs. I stopped counting my tubs after 5. Lucky you to be gifted so much yarn. Hope you enjoy your stash.


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Your are a very lucky lady and I'm sure the lady who passed away would also be very glad to see it go to "someone in need". hehe I've read (I think on KP) that some people put yarn stashes in their wills.


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

THAT IS SO EXCITING! I share your excitement!


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

Even totes have value and return of yarn when finished


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

So glad the stash was 'rescued'!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lucky, lucky you! Enjoy! :thumbup:


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

So Very Very HAPPY with you !!!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Can see why you are soooooooooo excited about getting this lady's stash. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Lucky!!!


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

What a wonderful gift--and SO much Red Heart--my favorite. For those who knit/crochet for charity-this would be better than winning an Oscar--and so much more useful. You are one very fortunate gal--it was kind of them to give you the yarn.....and bins, too! You go girl!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

What a great big blessing!


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

How nice!


----------



## NY-VA RPh (Oct 17, 2014)

Score!!


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm so happy this stash was rescued.


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

How wonderful for you!


----------



## Jean williams (Nov 11, 2014)

Astounding! Good husband. He knows what's important to you.


----------



## Trisha 38 (Nov 30, 2014)

OMG lucky you, enjoy all of it!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Thank you all for sharing my joy. It was such a surprise unlooked for.

This year I crocheted 4 baby blankets for my nephew's daughters. Two of them delivered just the other day. I also crocheted hats and toys for the babies this Christmas.
So he knew I would appreciate the yarn. 

When my DH went to the grocery store, they planned to meet in the parking lot.

Early in January my mother passed. She left me her stash. It was weird because all of December she kept asking me if I wanted yarn. (What kind if question is that? har har). Actually, I believe that was the answer I gave her. Mother's illness came on suddenly and she only lasted about two weeks. I talked to her on the phone at 4pm she was gone within and hour that day. 

Anywho... THAT stash was 3 huge plastic bags . I had just got those sorted by color... there were maybe ten full skeins ... if that many.... so mostly partial skeins. The good part of that is that several of the partial skeins were the same color as others... so I'm sure to have enough to make something good.

They were in bags in my hallway. I was then going to blend them into my modest stash. I was trying to come up with an idea to store all this in my TINY house when DH brought home these FIVE bins of yarn.

Yesterday DH and I spent about an hour sorting the new stuff. We were both exhausted by then.

All through the day, I would gather like colors of my stuff and mother's and put in grocery bags. Just a few skeins at a time. 

This afternoon, we took ALL the yarn into the living room... we took all the yarn out of one bin and began our sorting.

There were 4 colors that were the most... pink... blue... yellow... and white.

Also there were lots of baby yarn. I think the lady mostly knitted baby items. 

So with combining the 3 stashes, I now have 5 bins each with same colors... pink... blue... yellow... white... baby...

There are other colors and some fancy yarns that I have gathered and sorted but haven't made a home for them yet.

So considering my health, we got a lot done today. 

Tomorrow (today) we will put them where I can get to them and make a home for the other colors etc...

Next will be sorting of all the needles and stuff that is in that caddy. The needles were so heavy that it tore the lining out of the caddy .. found several pairs within the yarn... and some more circulars too. 

I think the lady who passed would be pleased that her stash went to someone who really appreciates it.


----------



## Lorinda (Dec 26, 2013)

Looks like you have a lot of fun to look forward to!


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

This is fantastic for you....

Just one thing I want to say that is not pleasant... Because I had a gift of yarn.. I brought moths into my house from someone else's yarn...

SO just look it over and make sure that doesn't happen to you.

Don't want to put a damper on it or anything, but not everyone knows to take care of their woolen yarn as they should....


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

Lucky lady! I'm sure the young man's mom would be thrilled to know her yarn went to someone who is so joyful to receive it!
Enjoy!!


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Wonderful to know that good things come to good people! Enjoy!


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

bwtyer said:


> Glad someone who would appreciate and use it got it instead of it being tossed!


 :thumbup:


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

KnitNorth said:


> I pray that one day my family will place my valuable stash into the hands of someone as appreciative as you.


Yep! me too.


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

WOW! How wonderful!


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

That is quite the stash!! Yay!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#128515;&#128077;


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Yay!!!!!!!!!! You have stash!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm so happy for you. Better than Christmas in February. Of course you'll still have to select some yourself. Go girl!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

You're going to be kept busy.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Better start knitting faster!! You've got a LOT of work to do. Do you do any charity knitting?? Might be a good time to start. You could start a group of your own and supply them all with yarn ! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

What a wonderful thing to happen to you. And how nice for the family to know that their mother's yarn went to someone who will appreciate it so!!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Definitely an OMG moment for you! Enjoy! And be sure to give that wonderful DH of your's a great big hug and a kiss for bringing it all home to you!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh, wow! What a blessing!


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

You are a very lucky lady. Have fun and enjoy all the crafting that you will be doing  :thumbup:


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Good for you, glad that stash found a new happy home!


----------



## IsabellaY23 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

